# Coil freezing up why?



## Eaton141 (5 mo ago)

I have an old old singer A/C condenser. this year my evap coil is freezing up when in use. it appears only half of the A-coil is freezing up though? what would cause only half the coil to freeze up? Half of coil is dirty? bad coil altogether?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## martinguptill202 (5 mo ago)

Sometime over heating the system of any electrical equipment its coils are freezing up. Just like a when we use a Cambridge heating and cooling  air conditioner room over our body temperature its freeze our bones just like as on over heating its freeze the coil of different equipment's.


----------

